# Créer un compte Windows Live ID à partir d'une adresse Orange.



## Orange-SiOuxSie (27 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
*Est-ce qu'il est possible de créer une adresse MSN, un identifiant Windows Live ID à partir d'une adresse déjà existante de la forme exemple@orange.fr ?*
Je m'étais déjà créer un compte MSN à partir d'une adresse wanadoo et une orange, mais maintenant, ça ne fonctionne plus...
Je m'inscris dans la partie "_Créer vos informations d'identification : Entrez l'adresse de messagerie et le mot de passe que vous souhaitez utiliser pour votre identifiant Windows Live ID._", je tape mon adresse exemple@orange.fr, je fais continuer et il m'affiche : "_La partie de l'adresse de messagerie qui suit le symbole @ appartient à un "domaine réservé" tel que live.com, hotmail.com, msn.com ou passport.com. Tapez une autre adresse de messagerie._"
Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer ce qu'il se passe ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (27 Juin 2007)

J'ai trouvé la solution toute seule ! 

Je suis allée sur le site d'Orange, dans l'_Assistance_ et dans la rubrique "_Orange Messenger by Windows Live_" et je suis ensuite passée par Orange via cette page pour créer mon compte Windows Live.

Tout marche.

Merci quand même


----------

